# Great Service and Great Store



## Ash (7/11/15)

Just walked into Sir Vape at their new store in Morningside to buy 1 subtank, walked out 4k later with a handful of goodies. Awsome service and advise guys. Great happy vapors in store too, like Rob (nice meeting you). Funny thing was I walked out without a subtank but was told the Bellus was the way to go. A quick glimpse around the room and noticed almost all had 1 in hand, Took 1 and they even hooked me up with a great coil and this think vapes like there is no tomorrow. Fogg's Famous Sause is just too good. Once again guys, for those that live in Durban and to those who are visiting, pop in, you won't shop anywhere else with service like this.

PS. Bring in some MENTHOL juice soon.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

Was good to meet you too @Ash! Loved the PS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/11/15)

The Bellus rocks! Here is me vaping Dual Bellus's both with Dual Coils!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (7/11/15)

Awesome Uncle Rob. Just for the lounge and the "kuier" I'm gonna pop down to Durbz one day. Will let you know and we can have a mini vape meet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (8/11/15)

Wow....That's crazy cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------

